# Just Receive My First Stuffer...???



## julio (Jul 13, 2010)

Its a Northern Tool 5Lb Vertical and it looks grate, yeah it haves white nylon gears but thats ok for the use i will give it.

Questions????

- What now I guess I should take it apart and wash it first.... yes or no

-  Should Wash just the cylinder and the stuffing tubes or the whole thing

    I am a bit worry since I want to stuff something allready but forgot to order the

    lubricant.

-  How ofte should I lubricate the gears.

-  Anny other thing I should know before I start Stuffing Saussages.

Thanks.

Julio.


----------



## princess (Jul 28, 2010)

You should at least scrub ANYTHING that will touch the meat. Tubes, cylinder, baseplate, etc. You don't know who sneezed on it at the factory.

I lube gaskets & gears every 50 lbs of meat.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 28, 2010)

I have that same stuffer. Remove the plunger from the allthread, remove the O ring and air valve from the plunger, and put all of it in the dishwasher along with the cylinder, stuffing tubes and stuffing tube collar. I hand wash the base, allthread, and handle. I have never lubed the nylon gears and don't really see a reason to do so.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 28, 2010)

I have the LEM stuffer and regularly use the LEM  food grade lube on all the moving parts.

In my opinion nothing goes into the dishwasher but dishes. I never will use the dishwasher  for anything else. It was not designed for that


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 29, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> I have the LEM stuffer and regularly use the LEM  food grade lube on all the moving parts.
> 
> In my opinion nothing goes into the dishwasher but dishes. I never will use the dishwasher  for anything else. It was not designed for that


How was it not designed for that? I give those parts a fairly decent handwashing first to knock off all the meat if that is what you are referring to.


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 29, 2010)

Firtst of all....congratulations to you on a great stuffer.  I've got a similar one on order as well. 


Scarbelly said:


> I have the LEM stuffer and regularly use the LEM  food grade lube on all the moving parts.
> 
> In my opinion nothing goes into the dishwasher but dishes. I never will use the dishwasher  for anything else. It was not designed for that


Aloha Scarbelly,

What is food grade lube made of?  How often do you use it on your stuffers/grinders?

Thanks friend

Val


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Princess said:


> You should at least scrub ANYTHING that will touch the meat. Tubes, cylinder, baseplate, etc. You don't know who sneezed on it at the factory.
> 
> I lube gaskets & gears every 50 lbs of meat.


Good advise on safe use of a stuffer.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 29, 2010)

Old poi dog said:


> Firtst of all....congratulations to you on a great stuffer.  I've got a similar one on order as well.
> 
> Aloha Scarbelly,
> 
> ...


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 29, 2010)

I normally soak the tube and the plunger and the horns in about 4 gallons of water and about 2-3tbs of bleach, before i use the stuffer, after I use the stuffer I wash with anti bacterial dish soap, dry then soak in bleach water again, rinse, dry and store for the next time. I use a dish rag with bleach water on it to wipe down the handle and the base of the stuffer.  I have really only lubed the gears once in about 5 years, it works just fine w/o. As far as the gasket goes, I think the fat in the meat you are stuffing is ample to keep it lubed, some EVOO would work too I guess, I would call that food grade.


----------



## princess (Jul 29, 2010)

I humbly disagree with the use of EVOO in lieu of food grade lubricant. It will eventually go rancid, and that smell is *horrid*.  I like this stuff. It's cheap, and a little goes a LOOONG way.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 29, 2010)

Princess said:


> I humbly disagree with the use of EVOO in lieu of food grade lubricant. It will eventually go rancid, and that smell is *horrid*.  I like this stuff. It's cheap, and a little goes a LOOONG way.


It would go rancid if you left it on there for storage, but apply just before stuffing and it will be fine. Spraying the tube down with pam right before you get started would work also.


----------



## princess (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, that was what I meant. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   My bad. I was unclear. I accidentally used EVOO for storage once and it is a mistake would not like to repeat!

For storage, I do not use EVOO. I tend to pop my gaskets (and gears, and frankly, anything non-metal) off *everything*, coat them in lubricant, then store them in Ziplocks after squishing out as much air as I can. You are right: the fat in the meat (or some EVOO, or Pam) would be fine to keep the stuffer tube moving.
 


coffee_junkie said:


> It would go rancid if you left it on there for storage, but apply just before stuffing and it will be fine. Spraying the tube down with pam right before you get started would work also.


----------



## princess (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm *very* new to this forum, but have a good deal of kitchen-y experience (IMHO).  I am newish to SMOKING meat, but have been processing sausage since I could walk.  Keeping a sanitary sausage kitchen is critical. What are your concerns about dishwashers?

I ask only because I use my dishwasher to assist me in sterilization. My LG can run at temps that are far too high for my pretty little hands. Once I have finished a project, everything gets washed, bleach soaked, run through the dishwasher at the highest possible temp and left to air dry. I *only* do this because it is what my momma did. And my grandma before her. (I don't think Busha was still alive when we got our dishwasher, but I remember she would run water in the cast iron sink so hot it would scald you.)  If you know something that I don't, I want to know what I am missing! :)

You have 1000's of posts here, and have been a member a long time. I am eager to know your thoughts.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 29, 2010)

I do the same thing for the same reason. I also noticed the Scarbelly ignored my question looking for a reason for his denouncement of my dishwasher method. I guess he thinks a dirty sink full of meat particles is the right way to go.
 


Princess said:


> I'm *very* new to this forum, but have a good deal of kitchen-y experience (IMHO).  I am newish to SMOKING meat, but have been processing sausage since I could walk.  Keeping a sanitary sausage kitchen is critical. What are your concerns about dishwashers?
> 
> I ask only because I use my dishwasher to assist me in sterilization. My LG can run at temps that are far too high for my pretty little hands. Once I have finished a project, everything gets washed, bleach soaked, run through the dishwasher at the highest possible temp and left to air dry. I *only* do this because it is what my momma did. And my grandma before her. (I don't think Busha was still alive when we got our dishwasher, but I remember she would run water in the cast iron sink so hot it would scald you.)  If you know something that I don't, I want to know what I am missing! :)
> 
> You have 1000's of posts here, and have been a member a long time. I am eager to know your thoughts.


----------



## venture (Aug 3, 2010)

I do not like vegetable oils if anything is going to be stored for any length of time (some people say walnut oil is an exception, but lets not get into what is a fruit, a vegetable, a berry, or a nut).  Rancidity can be a nasty problem.  There are other food safe oils which I will not name for fear of the "ewww!" factor.  Cleanliness is the basic key. I wash and sanitize before and after use.  I only lubricate where I feel it is critical.  You will know where that is.  It does not include stainless steel or aluminum.  Clean and dry will take us a long way.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2010)

solaryellow said:


> I do the same thing for the same reason. I also noticed the Scarbelly ignored my question looking for a reason for his denouncement of my dishwasher method. I guess he thinks a dirty sink full of meat particles is the right way to go.


Sorry, I did not ignore your post, I flat missed it.  

I dont like to put anything but dishes in the dishwasher. I would rather hand wash so I can make sure that all the parts get a good inspection and thourough cleaning. As for a sink full of meat particles I have a 3 compartment sink so it all gets rinsed into the one with the disposal then into the one with the antibacterial soap and finally hand rinsed in the third one with very hot water. Call me old fashioned but I like to have control of my process.   
If you feel your dishwasher is better then by all means go that route. I was just expressing a personal preference

Edit - just had a thought so I went to my LEM manual and pulled this right off the manual PDF - I thought I remembered seeing this info

Clean the stuffer using a mild detergent and warm water. Rinse and hand dry all parts. With normal use and maintenance, this stuffer will give you years of enjoyment. After washing the unit, spray it with a food grade Silicone Spray. This will prevent oxidation and will keep your stuffer like new. This silicone coating can be washed off easily with hot soapy water before the next use. Silicone Spray is available from LEM Products.


----------



## julio (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks to Everrybody  for your help i will take your tips into acount, but sadly work hasn't allow me to start stuffing... I going nuts just watching it sit there but these weekend is sausage making weekend youjuuu. so ill let you all know how it went.

Thanks.

Julio.


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 10, 2010)

Julio,

Have fun this weekend and don't forget the Q-views....


----------

